# Usare Gentoo come Server?

## kaosone

mah visto che gentoo non tende ad essere usata per server , imho va bene cosi, pero' metterei una pagina nel tutorial dell'installazione con scritto come sistemarli

i limiti sono molto diversi da sistema a sistema, non ha senso mettere un valore di default...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> mah visto che gentoo non tende ad essere usata per server , imho va bene cosi, pero' metterei una pagina nel tutorial dell'installazione con scritto come sistemarli
> 
> i limiti sono molto diversi da sistema a sistema, non ha senso mettere un valore di default...

 

dici che non viene usata come server?

io sono stato un affezionato di RedHat per anni... mi sono posto il problema di avere una distro che su un server funzionasse meglio di quella che già avevo, e mi sono messo, con altre persone a provare distro su distro... gentoo è stata l'unica che non abbiamo scartato.

meditare  :Smile: 

----------

## kaosone

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dici che non viene usata come server?
> 
> io sono stato un affezionato di RedHat per anni... mi sono posto il problema di avere una distro che su un server funzionasse meglio di quella che già avevo, e mi sono messo, con altre persone a provare distro su distro... gentoo è stata l'unica che non abbiamo scartato.
> ...

 

beh sicuramente io su un server critico non metterei mai e poi mai gentoo, inoltre non e' proprio una distro da server  :Neutral: 

di solito il sysadmin che deve lavorare non ha tempo di usare gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> beh sicuramente io su un server critico non metterei mai e poi mai gentoo, inoltre non e' proprio una distro da server 
> 
> di solito il sysadmin che deve lavorare non ha tempo di usare gentoo 

 he he...passerei un intero gentoopub a disquisire sull'argomento,anche perchè è il mio speech di punta [oltre che l'unico che io abbia mai presentato e mantenuto, cerca il 3d del LWE 2004  :Wink:  ]. Cmq sappiate che di gente che usa gentoo in sala server ce n'è e davvero tanta...

----------

## kaosone

sisi essercene ce n'e', ma imho non e' quello lo scopo di gentoo

inanzitutto non puoi occupare la cpu e ram per compilare, senno tutti quelli che sfruttano i tuoi servizi vanno a 2 all'ora, poi etc-update e' troppo arretrato come sistema  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non devo rispondere...argh...mano stai ferma...

eh eh,  stupidate a parte te l'ho detto, al prossimo gentoopub la discussione [con un bicchiere davanti tutte le discussioni sono più divertenti  :Wink:  ] non ti rispondo qui. Oltretutto finiremmo OT alla grande  :Razz: 

----------

## neryo

<ot>

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inanzitutto non puoi occupare la cpu e ram per compilare, senno tutti quelli che sfruttano i tuoi servizi vanno a 2 all'ora, poi etc-update e' troppo arretrato come sistema 

 

Ma secondo te usi il server per compilare?! Semmai hai altre macchine di appoggio.. In ambienti limitati sicuramente non usano gentoo, come il classico serverino striminzito della piccola azienda, ma nei cluster e nelle farm di grosse dimensioni non credo sia un problema avere una macchina per ogni tipo di architettura che compila e condivide in nfs alle altre macchine i pacchetti compilati.  

 *Quote:*   

> Voglio solo ricordare che: la sicurezza di un sistema è inversamente proporzionale alla sua usabilità.
> 
> Quanto detto implica che nell'utilizzo in ambito desktop di qualunque os si deve riuscire a bilanciare correttamente l'usabilità nei confronti della sicurezza.

 

Pienamente d'accordo! Aggiungerei anche che meno applicazioni e meno servizi  up and running ci sono sul sistema piu' e' sicuro...

 *Quote:*   

> aggiungerei anche che il sistema più sicuro è quello a cui hai tagliato il cavo di rete e staccato l'alimentazione

 

.....e chiuso in una camera blindata con antifurto satellitare collegato con le autorita'   :Wink: 

</ot>

----------

## kaosone

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma secondo te usi il server per compilare?! Semmai hai altre macchine di appoggio.. In ambienti limitati sicuramente non usano gentoo, come il classico serverino striminzito della piccola azienda, ma nei cluster e nelle farm di grosse dimensioni non credo sia un problema avere una macchina per ogni tipo di architettura che compila e condivide in nfs alle altre macchine i pacchetti compilati.  
> 
> 

 

si vabbe, non devi essere per forza di parte eh  :Very Happy: 

se ci sono distro che vanno meglio per quello scopo, perche per forza usare gentoo?

----------

## neryo

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se ci sono distro che vanno meglio per quello scopo, perche per forza usare gentoo?

 

Stiamo andando OT a manetta..  :Shocked:   cmq cosa intendi per andare meglio? E' cmq un giudizio soggettivo dell'amministratore.. a mio parere se gestisco una farm con N (tante) macchine la farei con gentoo. Ognuno sia consapevole delle proprie scelte!  :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

giuro che con questo chiudo l'ot e non replyo piu', al massimo apriamo un altro topic  :Very Happy: 

allora gentoo imho e' studiata per l'uso home

la meta' dei bug su bugs.gentoo.org sono inerenti a compilazioni dei pacchetti, perche' non mettere una distro che usa i binari?

compilare i pacchetti con una macchina e ridistribuirli fa perdere completamente il senso a gentoo, allora tanto vale utilizzare gia' i pacchetti binari (il discorso cambia se hai tutti pc identici, e che servono allo stesso scopo, situazione a dir poco irrealistica)

etc-update e' uno spreco di tempo  (e il tempo e' denaro) , e imho e' la cosa peggiore di gentoo

azz vorrei continuare ma e' ora di mangiare :p a dopo

----------

## randomaze

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> giuro che con questo chiudo l'ot e non replyo piu', al massimo apriamo un altro topic

 

Adesso splitto.... 

 *Quote:*   

> allora gentoo imho e' studiata per l'uso home

 

Hai detto giusto: imho

 *Quote:*   

> la meta' dei bug su bugs.gentoo.org sono inerenti a compilazioni dei pacchetti, perche' non mettere una distro che usa i binari?

 

Mi sembra che quasi tutti i sisadm con cui ho avuto a che fare negli anni compilavano il compilabile (certo, solaris non é compilabile - per adesso - ma apache per solaris si).

Perché farlo quando potevano prendere i pacchetti belli pronti da http://www.sunfreeware.com/?

Ah, ho detto "quasi tutti i sysadm" perché chi si occupa di windows fa eccezione.

 *Quote:*   

> compilare i pacchetti con una macchina e ridistribuirli fa perdere completamente il senso a gentoo, allora tanto vale utilizzare gia' i pacchetti binari (il discorso cambia se hai tutti pc identici, e che servono allo stesso scopo, situazione a dir poco irrealistica)

 

Per quale motivo i pacchetti compilati da un perfetto sconosciuto sono migliori di quelli compilati da me?

 *Quote:*   

> etc-update e' uno spreco di tempo  (e il tempo e' denaro) , e imho e' la cosa peggiore di gentoo

 

 :Question: 

----------

## neryo

 *Quote:*   

> Mi sembra che quasi tutti i sisadm con cui ho avuto a che fare negli anni compilavano il compilabile (certo, solaris non é compilabile - per adesso - ma apache per solaris si). 

 

Non volevo dirlo per non insistere...... ma quoto in pieno.

 *Quote:*   

> compilare i pacchetti con una macchina e ridistribuirli fa perdere completamente il senso a gentoo, allora tanto vale utilizzare gia' i pacchetti binari (il discorso cambia se hai tutti pc identici, e che servono allo stesso scopo, situazione a dir poco irrealistica) 

 

Infatti ho detto avere una macchina che compila per ogni architettura... e non mi sembra proprio che si perde il senso di gentoo.. anzi hai la possibilita' di ottimizzare al meglio le compilazioni e come dice randomaze "Per quale motivo i pacchetti compilati da un perfetto sconosciuto sono migliori di quelli compilati da me? "

ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

http://$mio_nck_senza_.:_e_:._.altervista.org/Gechi_Gentoo_in_Azienda_@prato_v1.2.pdf

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> compilare i pacchetti con una macchina e ridistribuirli fa perdere completamente il senso a gentoo, allora tanto vale utilizzare gia' i pacchetti binari (il discorso cambia se hai tutti pc identici, e che servono allo stesso scopo, situazione a dir poco irrealistica)
> 
> 

 

...puoi anche distribuire la compilazione tra le diverse macchine con distcc e quindi far riprendere senso a gentoo...  :Wink: 

Inoltre su un server generalmente non c'è l'interfaccia grafica quindi la mole di compilazione non è poi così gigante...ovviamente stò pensando a server database, http, ftp, mail, firewall, ecc...

Curiosità: nello specifico che server intendi?

----------

## neryo

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...puoi anche distribuire la compilazione tra le diverse macchine con distcc e quindi far riprendere senso a gentoo... 
> 
> Inoltre su un server generalmente non c'è l'interfaccia grafica quindi la mole di compilazione non è poi così gigante...ovviamente stò pensando a server database, http, ftp, mail, firewall, ecc...

 

Poi su ogni server qualsiasi esso sia, si fa girare solo un servizio per fare le cose fatte bene....  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> mah visto che gentoo non tende ad essere usata per server , imho va bene cosi, pero' metterei una pagina nel tutorial dell'installazione con scritto come sistemarli
> 
> i limiti sono molto diversi da sistema a sistema, non ha senso mettere un valore di default...

 

pork!!! vado immediatamente in facoltà a disinstallare da tutti i miei server gentoo!!!!!

scusate ragazzi scappooooooooooooooooo, oddio che tragedia metto subito su f3dor4

----------

## neryo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pork!!! vado immediatamente in facoltà a disinstallare da tutti i miei server gentoo!!!!!
> 
> scusate ragazzi scappooooooooooooooooo, oddio che tragedia metto subito su f3dor4

 

heheheeheheee  :Laughing: 

ma subito.........................................................  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> Cmq sappiate che di gente che usa gentoo in sala server ce n'è e davvero tanta...

 

tutti i server di produzione della mia società sono Gentoo Powered (molti addirittura come ~x86 perchè ne ho necessità per alcuni software)

idem tutti i miei desktop/notebook e i client dei miei collaboratori.

per non parlare poi dei server dei miei clienti, tutti rigorasamente Gentoo... (e non sto parlando di 1 o 2 server, di multipli di 10)

problemi seri avuti: solo 2 in due anni e tutti inerenti alla mia pigrizia nel non leggere attentamente le indicazioni finali di un emerge  :Wink: 

non capisco quali "contro indicazioni" abbia gentoo per l'ambiente server

----------

## neryo

Per curiosita', se hai voglia di spiegarmelo... come fai la gestione dei paccchetti quando hai multipli di 10  :Question: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Per curiosita', se hai voglia di spiegarmelo... come fai la gestione dei paccchetti quando hai multipli di 10 

 

spiegati meglio cosa intendi per "gestione dei pacchetti" ?

----------

## neryo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> spiegati meglio cosa intendi per "gestione dei pacchetti" ?

 

Compili su macchine dedicate? hai un distfile condiviso?

----------

## xchris

gentoo non e' per server????

ma se li sto migrando tutti a gentoo  :Laughing: 

Come li aggiorno io?

Io sempre l'accesso da esterno e quando il traffico e' basso o inesistente (ad es per un fileserver) metto un bel NICE a 19 e compilo senza problemi.

Chiaramente non aggiorno regolarmente come su un desktop.

Tendo a farlo quando c'e' + calma in azienda e cmq presto attenzione ai pacchetti critici salvandomi sempre i binari delle "vecchie" versioni con quickpkg.

Tendenzialmente non metto gentoo sui firewall semplicemente per il fatto che sono degli scassoni mediamente e che debian Woody ha un supporto per la sicurezza OTTIMO.

Altrimenti... always gentoo !!!

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma se li sto migrando tutti a gentoo 

 

Fermati finchè sei in tempo!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Compili su macchine dedicate? hai un distfile condiviso?

 

non ho idea di come siete abituati voi, ma io in genere aggiorno solo quando ci sono problemi di sicurezza con GLSA

o aggiornamenti importanti, per il resto, se il server va e fa il suo dovere, mica lo tocco...

per capirci, se esce una versione nuova di un software ogni 24 ore mica sto li a compilarmele tutte ogni volta,

è un server, mica un desktop. 

per la gestione di tutti i server ho uno script che gira in cron e che mi manda via email

un report di GLSA e dei software da aggiornare dopo un sync portage. per la compilazione non uso nessun server

per la compilazione distribuita, al massimo per i server con configurazioni uguali creo un binario i686 e lo installo a

tutti quelli che lo necessitano; ovviamente io o i miei collaboratori agiamo sempre in orari in cui gli uffici non usano il server

e se proprio al massimo usiamo un nice 19 per non bloccare gli utenti.

Attualmente faccio gli aggiornamenti di tutto il parco macchine mio personale e quello gestito mediamente ogni 10/15 giorni,

al massimo mi va via una giornata lavorativa intera non oltre (a meno che non ci siano problemi particolari); ovviamente prima

di fare un aggiornamento sui server, si testa il tutto sui desktop in ufficio, poi sui server di test, e se non ci sono particolari rogne

si agisce sui server veri e propri.

mi sembra tutto, se ho dimenticato qualcosa e mi viene in mente, ve lo faccio sapere.

----------

## flocchini

 *xchris wrote:*   

> gentoo non e' per server????
> 
> ma se li sto migrando tutti a gentoo 

 

Azzarola pure io... Come ho fatto a non rendermi conto che levando winzozz 2000 e mettendo gentoo piuttosto che fedora ho fatto una cosa terribile ? :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte uso abitualmente gentoo come server per ambienti soho e non ho avuto mai alcun tipo di problema, l'unico sistema segretaria-proof esistente  :Wink: 

Accesso da remoto attraverso vpn e di notte si aggiornano le cose piu' importanti backuppando con quickpkg

----------

## kaosone

asd allora vedo che la discussione e' continuata

allora i pacchetti binari di altre distro hanno ottimizzazioni generiche e vi assicuro che la differenza di prestazioni e' minima , sono anche gia' prelinkati, quindi ancora meglio  :Very Happy: 

io dico: debian e' perfetta per i server, posso mettere in cron apt in modo che aggiorni in automatico (per quanto folle sia la cosa) e non avrei nessun problema .

in gentoo questo e' impossibile per: problemi di compilazione e etc-update che ha per forza bisogno di supervisione, prelink che bisogna vedere non abbia problemi con librerie, pacchetti che cambiano nome ecc. ecc.

debian no. debian e' fatta per funzionare da sola

poi se per voi passare 2 ore a risolvere un problema non vi cambia nulla, allora e' un altro discorso

sul pc da cui scrivendo (che e' quello che uso di piu') ho gentoo (AK=~x86) e al lavoro ho gentoo (AK=x86)Last edited by kaosone on Sun Mar 20, 2005 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## !equilibrium

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Accesso da remoto attraverso vpn e di notte si aggiornano le cose piu' importanti backuppando con quickpkg

 

ecco avevo dimenticato ovviamente l'intricata rete VPN che collega la mia rete con quella dei clienti.

----------

## xchris

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi se per voi passare 2 ore a risolvere un problema non vi cambia nulla, allora e' un altro discorso
> 
> 

 

non sono d'accordo.

Io aggiorno sempre facendo un quickpgg + update con creazione dei binari (e quindi lascio la macchina macinare di notte senza incubi)

Se vedo che le compilzioni sono andate a buon fine installo il mio binario.

(e nn ci sono mai stato piu' di 10 minuti..)

Anche perche' un conto e' impazzire dietro una ATI con Dri.... un contro e' un fileserver Samba ad es...

E con questi sorgenti STRA-testati non ho mai avuto problemi.

apt-get update automatico? PAZZO  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

era per dire che debian e' autosufficiente, gentoo no  :Sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> era per dire che debian e' autosufficiente, gentoo no 

 

si ma anche debian non è infallibile  :Wink: 

e un minimo di supervisione ci vuole sempre e comunque, 

a prescindere dalla distribuzione.

se volevo una distro che si aggiornava tutta quant da sola, senza nemmeno compilare,

allora mi installavo Winzoz Server (IMHO)

----------

## kaosone

io non la penso cosi'

i server windows sono quelli che hanno piu' bisogno di amministrazione, linux io voglio settarlo una volta, e intervenire solo in casi estremi

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> io non la penso cosi'
> 
> i server windows sono quelli che hanno piu' bisogno di amministrazione, linux io voglio settarlo una volta, e intervenire solo in casi estremi

 

anche io la penso come te, e alla fine dopo aver testato tutte le distro, gentoo era quella che soddisfava meglio i miei requisiti,

e strano ma vero, mi richiede molto meno tempo nella manutenzione. molto probabilmente la tipologia di server che gestisci

tu differisce dalla mia e debian li soddisfa meglio.

l'importante è non usare windows, poi la distro sta alla discrezione dell'utente,

ma da qua a dire che Gentoo non è adatta per i servers, ho i miei dubbi a riguardo.

----------

## xchris

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anche io la penso come te, e alla fine dopo aver testato tutte le distro, gentoo era quella che soddisfava meglio i miei requisiti,
> 
> e strano ma vero, mi richiede molto meno tempo nella manutenzione. 

 

concordo al 100%

a prima vista gentoo puo' sembrare + complessa da installare....

e magari sempre a prima vista anche da mantenere.

Mi sono poi accorto che invece e' la + comoda da mantenere.

Per la sua logica pulita e diretta ormai mi muovo bene nel suo "package-management" e ho una liberta' che nessuna altra distro mi ha mai dato.

Prendi Debian...

Su un server a prima vista sta meglio woody... ma ti ritrovi con software preistorico!!

COn questo SW avrai casini a installare nuovi "plugin", features ecc ecc

A quel punto passi alla testing...

Ma la testing non e' l'ottima woody... e non hai la configurabilita' di gentoo!

Meglio perdere 5 minuti di + e avere un sistema "COME VUOI TU"  :Smile: 

IMHO!

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora i pacchetti binari di altre distro hanno ottimizzazioni generiche e vi assicuro che la differenza di prestazioni e' minima , sono anche gia' prelinkati, quindi ancora meglio 
> 
> 

 

non ho scelto di usare gentoo in facolta a causa dell'ottimizzazione, frega niente dell'ottimizzazione

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io dico: debian e' perfetta per i server, posso mettere in cron apt in modo che aggiorni in automatico (per quanto folle sia la cosa) e non avrei nessun problema .
> 
> 

 

boh se lo dici tu: fallo su 80 macchine e poi fammi sapere

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in gentoo questo e' impossibile per: problemi di compilazione e etc-update che ha per forza bisogno di supervisione, prelink che bisogna vedere non abbia problemi con librerie, pacchetti che cambiano nome ecc. ecc.
> 
> debian no. debian e' fatta per funzionare da sola
> ...

 

-__-" lol allora che aspetti? passa a debian!!!  :Laughing: 

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi se per voi passare 2 ore a risolvere un problema non vi cambia nulla, allora e' un altro discorso
> 
> 

 

non credo che chi amministri diversi client possa permettersi il lusso di spendere 2 ore per risolvere

un problema....

La mia modesta esperienza in merito (modesta perche' è tutto WIP) al momento mi permette

di lavorare agevolmente su almeno 50 clients.

Update N pacchetti:

Vado sul "server di rete" che ha anche la funzione di server rsync locale e di Portage_Binhost

emergo i pacchetti necessari per l'update e tramite un insulso (sto lavorando su una soluzione + elegante)

scriptillo, una ad una le macchine vengono aggiornate..

lo script al momento mette anche una pezza al discorso etc-update,

spero di poter implementare una soluzione piu' funzionale in futuro

se e quando avro' tempo  :Neutral: 

----------

## kaosone

boh io vi voglio vedere a dover installare 50 gentoo su pc diversi e poi amministrarle tutte!!!!!

----------

## X-Drum

lo sto già facendo da mesi gestisco appunto un'aula con 50 gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

quanto tempo ci perdi (onestamente)? avevo capito che era solo un progetto che avevi in mente

ah e ovviamente le tue sono tutte uguali, quindi installazione clonando i dischi e pacchetti binari per tutte...  :Neutral: 

----------

## X-Drum

si sono tutte macchine identiche, 

ma in ogni caso ho adotatto i686 come ottimizzazione... 

dato che come detto dell'ottimizzazione non ho bisogno in questo frangente 

e che inoltre i pacchetti costruiti  dal "server" verranno utilizzati per altre 2 aule 

in futuro (stavolta su clients eterogenei tra loro).

Per quanto riguarda la manutenzione perdo ovviamente piu' tempo

per decidere semmai come e cosa aggiornare che non ad effettuare 

l'aggiornamento in se  :Very Happy: .

Comunque mediamente non piu' di 2/3 ore per le operazioni piu'

grosse (quindi sync+decine di pacchetti per volta il tutto replicato per 50 macchine)

per aggiornamenti banali invece al massimo una mezzora

i tempi includo la fase di pianificazione degli aggiornamenti

----------

## kaosone

e gli etc?? come li fai??  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  su 50 macchine  a mano???  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> e gli etc?? come li fai??   su 50 macchine  a mano??? 

 

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> [cut]
> 
> lo script al momento mette anche una pezza al discorso etc-update,
> 
> spero di poter implementare una soluzione piu' funzionale in futuro
> ...

 

----------

## kaosone

si ma per ora non l'hai ancora fatto... i tempi quindi li hai calcolati senza gli etc??

----------

## X-Drum

allora ultimo reply

(che simpatico umorista sei  :Razz: )

i tempi espressi sopra tengono conto di:

- pianificazione del lavoro

- aggiornamento etc (aka etc-update) (lo fa lo script)

- aggiornamento dei pacchetti

non mi sembra cosi assurdo Oo

----------

## kaosone

volevo avere un tempo pulito di una manutenzione con gli strumenti forniti da gentoo  :Wink: 

cmq io spendo giornalmente 30 secondi per ogni debian , se non ho da fare lavori particolari  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> volevo avere un tempo pulito di una manutenzione con gli strumenti forniti da gentoo 
> 
> cmq io spendo giornalmente 30 secondi per ogni debian , se non ho da fare lavori particolari 

 

perchè questa "fissa" sul tempo?

se amministri dei server per conto altrui, vieni pagato per farlo. o no?

comunque per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza siamo ad una media di 30min al giorno dedicati all'aggiornamento

compreso tutto, nulla escluso

----------

## kaosone

beh che c'entra, io voglio lo strumento che mi faccia lavorare di meno, non quello che mi faccia lavorare di piu'  :Rolling Eyes: 

non capisco perche questa guerra di religione  :Rolling Eyes:  ogni cosa per il suo scopo  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> beh che c'entra, io voglio lo strumento che mi faccia lavorare di meno, non quello che mi faccia lavorare di piu' 
> 
> non capisco perche questa guerra di religione  ogni cosa per il suo scopo 

 

ma infatti io ho anche scritto poco sopra che non ha importanza che distro si usa,

ognuno deve usare quella che preferisce, sei tu che fai domande  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> beh che c'entra, io voglio lo strumento che mi faccia lavorare di meno, non quello che mi faccia lavorare di piu' 
> 
> non capisco perche questa guerra di religione  ogni cosa per il suo scopo 

 

Scusami, ma qui stiamo affrontando questa "guerra" (non di religione ma di ragione IMHO) per definire un altro scopo che tu non condividi  :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

io non ho ancora sentito nessuno dirmi in cosa gentoo sarebbe meglio di debian per un server  :Rolling Eyes: 

i tempi di amministrazione sono molto piu alti, e i vantaggi praticamente inesistenti... qualcuno mi smentisce?  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> io non ho ancora sentito nessuno dirmi in cosa gentoo sarebbe meglio di debian per un server 
> 
> i tempi di amministrazione sono molto piu alti, e i vantaggi praticamente inesistenti... qualcuno mi smentisce? 

 

bon l'hai chiesto tu, poi non lamentarti  :Wink: 

ho optato per gentoo proprio perchè prima usavo RedHat e DEbian per i server.

RedHat la volevo abbandonare per gli scarsi aggiornamenti, Debian perchè mi ha

dato parecchi problemi di hardware/software ma soprattutto perchè quando facevo

gli aggiornamenti spesso le cose non funzionavano a dovere e mi dava parecchi

grattacapi con plugins/addons recenti (un esempio su tutto: installare tomcat su apache,

ci sono riuscito solo dopo molti giorni di sbattimento; con Gentoo ci ho impiegato 1 ora).

con gentoo tutti questi problemi sono spariti e dormo tranquillo la notte.

questo ovviamente è tutto (IMHO)

----------

## kaosone

interessante.. io ho amministrato parecchie debian , anche testing e sid, e mai nessun problema  :Exclamation: 

come fai ad avere problemi HARDWARE per colpa di debian lo sai solo tu  :Wink: 

inoltre  proprio le woody sono pacchetti talmente vecchi, che e' praticamente impossibile avere qualche problema, hai sempre usato la 'debian-way'? 

ovvio che quello che si scrive su un forum e' sempre 'imho' , non conosco ancora nessuno detentore della verita' universale (per ora  :Cool:  )

----------

## xchris

non dimentichiamo il fatto che migrare una Redhat ad una Gentoo e' una cosa...

migrare una Redhat ad una Debian e' altra cosa.

Parlo ad esmpio di un server di posta con tutte le mail presenti e la necessita' di migrare in meno di un ora l'intero sistema.

Con gentoo e' possibile installare tutto in chroot... con debian richiede dei passi extra!

Se parliamo di Debian stable.... va bhe lo sappiamo tutti che e' matusalemmica. (anche se ottima)

Se parliamo di Testing... soffre di tutti i limiti delle distro precompilate,non ha il supporto a debian security come woody.

Troppe volte ho dovuto "ricompilare" dei pacchetti perche' erano stati compilati senza opzioni a me necessarie.

Con gentoo si traduce nello specificare una USEFLAG e via! Con debian devi mettere un pacchetto compilato a mano.....

bhe  a quel punto vado di gentoo...

ciao

----------

## kaosone

ricorda sempre l'apt-src  :Wink: 

cmq vero, la possibilita' di installare tutto da chroot e vantaggiosa, c'e' da dire pero che debian e' up funzionante in 15 minuti, senza dare nessun comando a mano (anche se la guida gentoo e' ottima, e a prova di newbie)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> come fai ad avere problemi HARDWARE per colpa di debian lo sai solo tu 

 

non mi riferisco a Debian Woody attuali, ma a Debian Woody di qualche anno fa.

il problema fu semplice, i "debianari" decisero di togliere dal kernel ufficiale

dei drivers IDE perchè non considerati "stabili" a loro giudizio e ci misero dei drivers

precedenti considerati molto + "stabili"; la sfiga volle che i vecchi drivers avevano un

bug con le nuove schede madri (di allora produzione) e puntualmente ogni 3/4 mesi mi

si friggevano gli hds... sai quando ti capita non su 1 Woody, ma sul 90% e tutte nello s

stesso periodo, hai qualche sospetto... da allora preferisco spendere 1 giorno intero

per l'installazione e ottimizzazione del SO piuttosto che perdere i capelli, non dormire la notte,

e dover recuperare ogni 3/4 mesi i server perchè sono andati a farsi benedire......................

a mio parere tutto ciò conta molto di più che avere una distro che installi e che fa tutto da sola

come dici tu. preferisco spendere 2 ore in + ed essere sicuro, piuttosto di ritrovarmi i clienti che

mi fanno causa per i danni (meditare anche su questo).

tutto rigorosamente IMHO.

oltre su questo argomento non voglio discutere perchè è soltanto un flame e mi pare pure che

si stia andando OT

----------

## kaosone

scusa ma com'e' possibile bruciare un hd visto che sono istruzioni gestite da un firmware?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> scusa ma com'e' possibile bruciare un hd visto che sono istruzioni gestite da un firmware?

 

il problema era il fatto che i drivers scrivevano fregnacce invece dei dati corretti e alla lunga tutto il filesystem

si danneggiava; alla fine quando collassava il filesystem poteva capitare che l'hd continuasse a scrivere vorticosamente

e incessantemente per tutta la notte, con i conseguenti effetti sull'hardware. Nella migliore delle ipotesi avevo il

filesystem completamente corrotto e pieno di bad sectors. ma ti ripeto, ti sto parlando di 3 o 4 anni fa, ora sicuramente

la Woody è infallibile, non sto mettendo in dubbio questo; dico solo che valutando tutte le variabili, preferisco Gentoo

a Debian. che poi debian sia migliore di Gentoo sul lato server, questo è un'altro paio di maniche, ed è una cosa totalmente

soggettiva.

----------

## xchris

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> ricorda sempre l'apt-src 
> 
> cmq vero, la possibilita' di installare tutto da chroot e vantaggiosa, c'e' da dire pero che debian e' up funzionante in 15 minuti, senza dare nessun comando a mano (anche se la guida gentoo e' ottima, e a prova di newbie)

 

si, vallo a dire a quei controller SCSI stron***issimi che ho incontrato + volte.

Debian ha spesso fallito a rilevare controller non proprio usuali.

Pure la macchina da cui sto scrivendo ora, 

con Debian i 15 minuti te li scordi proprio!  :Smile: 

cmq... ognuno e' libero di scegliere.. o no?

Ma dire che gentoo e' solo per desktop e' un eresia!

----------

## kaosone

beh non ho detto che e' solo per uso home e che se la metti su un server ti sparano :asd:

pero sostengo che sia piu' veloce da amministrare  :Cool: 

----------

## xchris

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pero sostengo che sia piu' veloce da amministrare 

 

non sono d'accordo  :Cool:   :Laughing: 

e... LOOP  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

lol l'unico modo e' prendere due macchine formattate, vedere chi ci mette meno a settare tutto e qual'e' la prima che ha qualche problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

ah dimenticavo, io ho motivato perche' debian e' piu veloce da gestire, voi avete solo citato casi particolari ...

quindi siete d'accordo che se eliminiamo i casi estremi, ma consideriamo solo la norma, debian e' piu' veloceda amministrare?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

no  :Very Happy: 

sara' che odio debian, forse perche' usata prevalentemente in ambito universitario e su una piattaforma non proprio amichevole (ps2) ma mi trovo decisamente meglio con emerge & company. Forse anche perche' ci convivo quotidianamente da 2 anni...

Insomma ognuno ha i suoi gusti e le sue abitudini, sinceramente capisco poco il senso di questo thread, a maggior ragione in un forum dedicato a gentoo.

----------

## xchris

piccolo particolare...

i casi particolari sono all'ordine del giorno!

non parliamo di installare linuzzo su un 486!

Non parliamo di installare samba cosi' come esce dalla scatola.

Ultimamente mi hanno chiesto di interfacciare un Checkpoint Ng con una Linux.

Il lavoro andra' fatto su 2 firewall debian gia' esistenti.

Il mio approccio?

Prima vedo se con gentoo riesco... perche' e' + semplice...

poi provo con quella cacaca--i di debian...

Gentoo si adatta ad ogni situazione.... senza sforzi ,le binarie no!

Vogliamo fare una gara a chi installa presso un cliente per primo un server?

Ho n configurazioni pronte e sempre aggiornate.

Via NFS le trasferisco in meno di 15 minuti...(entro i 5 solitamente).

E' vero che c'e' del lavoro prima... ma alla fine e' importante quanto tempo interrompo un servizio vitale!

E ancora una volta debian rimane indietro  :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

Dopo anni di Debian dico: Gentoo è più flessibile, Gentoo è più pulita, Gentoo è più stabile nel tempo, Gentoo è più rapida da amministrare, Gentoo è meglio supportata, Gentoo è meglio documentata, Gentoo è meglio curata dai developer, Gentoo è meglio  :Very Happy: .

----------

## kaosone

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Insomma ognuno ha i suoi gusti e le sue abitudini, sinceramente capisco poco il senso di questo thread, a maggior ragione in un forum dedicato a gentoo.

 

beh i gusti non si discutono, se uno mi dice 'a me piace di piu' gentoo' non gli dico niente  :Wink: 

xchris, il fatto che tutte le motivazioni che ho visto non sono concrete

mi spiego, non c'e' nessuno che mi abbia detto che il sistema di aggiornamento configurazioni della gentoo e' migliore della debian, nessuno mi ha detto come mai questa necessita di compilarsi TUTTO e non a limite solo i pacchetti di cui hai un esigenza particolare.. insomma non ho ancora sentito una buona motivazione, che mi indichi gentoo come la distro piu' appropriata per un server.

ripeto, non voglio fare un discorso di preferenza, o di situazioni limite

----------

## kaosone

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Dopo anni di Debian dico: Gentoo è più flessibile, Gentoo è più pulita, Gentoo è più stabile nel tempo, Gentoo è più rapida da amministrare, Gentoo è meglio supportata, Gentoo è meglio documentata, Gentoo è meglio curata dai developer, Gentoo è meglio .

 

ecco finalmente qualcuno che ha tirato fuori degli argomenti interessanti (anche se non scendi molto in dettaglio)

gentoo pulita, siamo d'accordo

flessibile, beh dipende ovviamente dai punti di vista, ma in linea di massima si

stabile nel tempo... boh dovresti spiegarti meglio..

rapida da amministrare... lol?

meglio supportata.. in cosa dalla community? beh qui e' un discorso da ampliare, la community gentoo e' ottima, ma anche quella debian non scherza  :Wink: 

documentata, anche qui dipende.. premesso che i tutorial si adattano un po' a tutte le distro, trovo la guida di debian ottima

meglio curata dai developer... in che senso? in cosa?

Gentoo è meglio  :Rolling Eyes: 

eppure nessuna di quelle che leggo sopra, mi fa propendere alla gentoo per un server  :Neutral: 

----------

## xchris

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ripeto, non voglio fare un discorso di preferenza, o di situazioni limite

 

non so se te ne sei accorto...

ma normalmente le cose facili non le chiedono mai  :Very Happy: 

I casi particolari sono all'ordine del giorno e per la sua felssibilita (leggi ad es USEFLAGS) Gentoo e' IMHO superiore.

Qual'e'  il problema ad amministrare gentoo?

poche righe e dormi tranquillo: 

quickpkg

emerge -B

emerge -k

etc-update

bhe ora... buona notte!

----------

## xchris

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eppure nessuna di quelle che leggo sopra, mi fa propendere alla gentoo per un server 

 

guarda che nessuno ti vuole convincere  :Laughing: 

ma non puoi pensare di passare impunito per affermazioni del genere  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

GNU/Linux Power a tutti!

----------

## n3m0

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> stabile nel tempo... boh dovresti spiegarti meglio..

 

Voglio dire che nel tempo Gentoo rimane invariata in stabilità, nonostante aggiornamenti, installazioni, disinstallazioni, bla bla.

Non posso dire altrettanto della mia esperienza con Debian. A parità di tempo, le Debian che ho avuto il piacere di gestire mi diventavano talvolta instabili e spesso sporche. Con Gentoo sembra sempre che l'ho installata ieri. E credo fermamente che questa peculiarità sia dovuta proprio al fatto che tutto ciò che installi viene compilato. Compilare tutto sulla tua macchina rende il sistema più coerente, pulito e stabile.

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> rapida da amministrare... lol?

 

No no, proprio rapida da amministrare, niente lol  :Wink: 

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> meglio supportata.. in cosa dalla community? beh qui e' un discorso da ampliare, la community gentoo e' ottima, ma anche quella debian non scherza 
> 
> documentata, anche qui dipende.. premesso che i tutorial si adattano un po' a tutte le distro, trovo la guida di debian ottima

 

Qui divario assoluto.

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> meglio curata dai developer... in che senso? in cosa?

 

Nel senso che è più seguita e nel baselayout e nei tool e nelle configurazioni di base dei programmi e ... se mi viene in mente altro ti dico.

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> eppure nessuna di quelle che leggo sopra, mi fa propendere alla gentoo per un server 

 

Beh non credo che ci sia qualcosa in grado di farti cambiare idea. Non fai altro che continuare a ripetere che Debian è più veloce da amministrare. Nessuno lascerebbe un sistema che secondo lui gli permette di fare il proprio lavore più velocemente. Che poi questa sia una sensazione o una verità ad un certo punto non fa più differenza.

Per quanto riguarda la storia di etc-update, ti posso dire che anche io non lo trovo sto granchè, ma dico anche che ricordo che cmq non c'era affatto nulla di meglio su Debian. Forse era pure peggio, per quanto mi riguarda.

L'unica cosa veramenta a favore di debian, per quanto mi riguarda? Gli script debconf dei pacchetti.

In certi momenti è stato comodo fare 

```
dpkg-reconfigure <app>
```

 per [ri]configurare macroscopicamente un servizio o altro.

Ma ti dico una cosa: portage è talmente flessibile che se solo avessi il tempo potrei clonare questa feature nelle prossime 24 ore  :Wink: 

Ciò che trove migliore in Gentoo è anche la gestione dell'ambiente (pulita e veloce) e la disponibiltà di tool come java-config, gcc-config, opengl-update, giusto per dire due cavolate che pero' son proprio comode.

Ora vado a nanna, ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

ok perdonate la domanda ma...............

no riesco a  capire che senso abbia trolleggiare in tal modo,

ovviamente mi riferisco a kaosone:

a) ti trovi in "casa" di gentooisti ,temo convinti, quindi riceverai sempre pareri positivi

b) nessuno ti deve convincere a fare nulla, ognuno e libero di zapparsi i piedi

c) ti abbiamo cmq mi pare fornito esempi concreti (esperienze lavorative)

d) se cmq ti trovi bene con debian amen se passi o meno a gentoo nessuno se la prenderà

e) non siamo qui per diffondere "il verbo"

frasi del tipo:

io "aggiorno debian in 30 secondi" sono vuote, inutili

non abbiamo definito un contesto, quantificato il numero di applicativi ecc..

quindi paragoni quei tuoi 30 secondi di aggiornamenti 

(la unstable di debain sta indietro anni luce con gli "aggiornamenti"  :Neutral: ) a cosa?

edit:resta il fatto che cmq l'hai detta grossa!!! ammettilo  :Very Happy: 

boh GG e auguri con la tua debian!

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> a) ti trovi in "casa" di gentooisti ,temo convinti, quindi riceverai sempre pareri positivi

 

Sarei tentato di rinominare il post in qualcosa tipo "Server Arena: Gentoo vs Tutti"... l'unica cosa che mi frena é quel roboante riferimento a "50 server" nelle prime pagine, dato che IMHO 50 server (perdipiù uguali) sono necessari in ben poche aziende in Italia (certo, ognuno é libero di progettare le reti a caso...) e in quelle poche aziende i sistemisti sono sicuramente in numero ben maggiore di uno... ergo, non mi sembra una situazione realistica della quale parlare.

Ora, mi chiedo, si parla di server? Oppure di un più generico "Replicazione Installazione: Gentoo vs Debian"?

Nel secondo caso aggiungo al esperienza di X-Drum, quella di lcars all'uni Trieste raccontata in queste slide.

 *Quote:*   

> io "aggiorno debian in 30 secondi" sono vuote, inutili
> 
> non abbiamo definito un contesto, quantificato il numero di applicativi ecc..

 

Personalmente, con un sysadm che si vanta di dedicare 30 secondi a un server di produzione per un aggiornamento vorrei non avere nulla a che fare. Mai.

Questo a prescindere dal Sistema Operativo/Distribuzione utilizzata.

----------

## Vurdak

Beh, se ngi sta da mesi facendo una maxi migrazione a gentoo, vuol dire che forse come server non è poi così scadente  :Wink: 

----------

## n3mo

Da esperienze strettamente personali, il passaggio dalle "distribuzioni binarie" a Gentoo è stato una vera manna, l'amministrazione dei server con un pò di bash scripting e qualche piccola modifica non mi dà alcun tipo di problema, non ultimo, grazie alla flessibilità è al grado di ottimizzazione che è possibile raggiungere su Gentoo mi è stato possibile aumentare i servizi offerti, a parità di hardware sui server che amministro.

@n3m0: è verissimo la "consistenza" di un sistema Gentoo è qualcosa che non ho mai trovato (probabilmente per mie mancanze) in altre distribuzioni GNU/Linux.

.....a chi piace bionda a chi piace mora, nessuno riuscirà mai a convincermi che c'è qualcosa di meglio di una bella rossa irlandese!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> la community gentoo e' ottima, ma anche quella debian non scherza 

 

ehm... la comunità deb (imho) si risolve in questo acronimo... RTFM... infatti per questo li "odio"... per gentoo ho sempre trovato tutto sul forum, nei docs del sito ufficiale, o sul wiki...  :Very Happy: 

io gentoo la uso sul "server" casalingUo... ultimo uptime 250 giorni, con updates ogni giorno... e con etc-update non ci perdo più di 5 minuti (ultimamente mi pare sia pure molto migliorato...)... una freccia in favore di Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## btbbass

ehm, con gli acronimi nn sono molto bravo... (pensa che neanche imho so bene cosa voglia dire  :Embarassed:   )...

cosa intendi con RTFM??

----------

## lavish

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> ehm, con gli acronimi nn sono molto bravo... (pensa che neanche imho so bene cosa voglia dire   )...
> 
> cosa intendi con RTFM??

 

http://www.bio.unipd.it/local/internet_docs/tla.html

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarei tentato di rinominare il post in qualcosa tipo "Server Arena: Gentoo vs Tutti"... l'unica cosa che mi frena é quel roboante riferimento a "50 server" nelle prime pagine, dato che IMHO 50 server (perdipiù uguali) sono necessari in ben poche aziende in Italia (certo, ognuno é libero di progettare le reti a caso...) e in quelle poche aziende i sistemisti sono sicuramente in numero ben maggiore di uno... ergo, non mi sembra una situazione realistica della quale parlare.
> 
> 

 

alt, la discussione (oltre ad essere un tantino degenerata) è passata allo specifico aggiornamento di piu' macchine

il mio esempio nello specifico era riferito ad una sola "aula didattica" con 1 server e 50 clients con gentoo,

poiche' si parlava nello specifico, della criticità durante un aggiornamento, dei files in etc...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora, mi chiedo, si parla di server? Oppure di un più generico "Replicazione Installazione: Gentoo vs Debian"?
> 
> 

 

infatti hai pienamente ragione il titolo del topic a questo punto dovrebbe essere proprio quello

Per quanto riguarda lcars lo quoto in pieno i problemi e le esigenze da lui esposte nelle sue slides

sono le stesse con cui mi ritrovo a fare i conti io:

di cosa ho bisogno:

- una piattaforma stabile

- una politica di "rilascio"/sperimentazione del software affidabile

- una vasta scelta di software già testato e pronto all'uso

- pulizia ed elasticità

- un buon "package manger" (portage è anche di piu')

tutte cose che solo in gentoo ho trovato dopo anni passati a lavorare su slackware o debian.

e questo discorso è riferito ad usi in ambito workstation e/o server...

EDIT: la cosa che piu' mi rende felice di questa mia esperienza è il fatto che quanto ho

detto è pienamente condiviso dalla gente con cui lavoro (nello specifico i miei "superiori")

i quali contenti dell'esperimento vogliono estendere l'uso di gentoo a tutte le altre aule....

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Personalmente, con un sysadm che si vanta di dedicare 30 secondi a un server di produzione per un aggiornamento vorrei non avere nulla a che fare. Mai.
> 
> Questo a prescindere dal Sistema Operativo/Distribuzione utilizzata.

 

Fosse solo quello... se ci aggiungi altre frasi come "debian e' perfetta per i server, posso mettere in cron apt in modo che aggiorni in automatico (per quanto folle sia la cosa) e non avrei nessun problema", "debian e' fatta per funzionare da sola", "debian e' autosufficiente, gentoo no", "i server windows sono quelli che hanno piu' bisogno di amministrazione, linux io voglio settarlo una volta, e intervenire solo in casi estremi" o "io voglio lo strumento che mi faccia lavorare di meno, non quello che mi faccia lavorare di piu'" (e mi fermo qui per pietà...), mi viene spontaneo chiedermi se abbia mai amministrato un server vero (non la macchinetta casalinga per la posta, web e p2p), a livello professionale. Leggendo quel che ha scritto, spero proprio di no (per i suoi clienti  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Per carità kaosone, non voglio esserti sembrato scortese, maleducato o offensivo (nel qual caso mi scuso sinceramente!), ma a leggere i tuoi messaggi sinceramente qualche dubbio m'è venuto e mi resta. Gentoo è usata con estrema soddisfazione e da parecchia gente in molti ambiti, dai desktop ai server, è un dato di fatto ed esistono diversi esempi (le slides dei gechi che presentiamo solitamente possono dimostrarlo). Gente che t'ha scritto la usa per i propri server a livello professionale, io preferisco gentoo sui server, mentre lato desktop uso altro. Sono dati di fatto, punto. Gentoo va bene anche sui server, è dimostrato.

Che poi tu preferisca usare debian o ritenga gentoo meno adatta, è un problema tuo, una riflessione tua. Sono cose soggettive, il professionista serio non basa certo le sue valutazioni sul nome di una distribuzione: valuta la situazione, le specifiche richieste, rapporti costi/benefici e di conseguenza vede cosa usare, se windows, linux o che altro. Ognuno fa le proprie scelte e si organizza come meglio crede. Non esiste la panacea di tutti i mali, la distribuzione predefinita. Anche all'interno di una stessa casistica (i server), la valutazione delle condizioni e dell'ambiente può portare a optare per una o l'altra soluzione, non ha senso generalizzare come si sta facendo.

Aggiungo alla discussione, un mio piccolo esempio, non proprio sull'uso gentoo lato server, ma può essere d'aiuto alla discussione se preso nel giusto modo:

- settimana scorsa mi sono trovato nella condizione di dover studiare la realizzazione di una serie di postazioni per la consultazione da parte di un pubblico esterno, postazioni essenziali, ridotte all'osso, dedicate ad un'unica funzione, facili da configurare e manutenere. Alla fine ho optato, per una serie di motivi che non sto ad elencare, per una soluzione linux. Come distribuzioni ho provato debian e gentoo, dopo averne vagliate molte altre e scartate per diversi motivi. Alla fine la scelta definitiva è ricaduta su gentoo, in quanto a fronte di un tempo maggiore per l'installazione della macchina di test ha ampiamente giustificato la sua vittoria per la facilità di amministrazione e configurazione. Con debian l'unico modo per avere determinati software è stato passare alla versione unstable (inaccettabile), in quanto nella versione stable e testing non erano presenti e i backport non soddisfacevano i requisiti i sicurezza e semplicità di manutenzione. Avere un sistema minimale, essenziale e rispondente alle specifiche è risultato più semplice e rapido con gentoo che con debian, che tendeva a installare "di default" software non necessario o di dubbia utilità. Etc etc

Pensa che prima di cominciare lo studio, io ero convinto che debian fosse la soluzione ideale nel caso in questione, ma i test effettuati mi hanno smentito, non nego a sorpresa.

Prova gentoo su un server vero, ti renderai conto che con piccoli accorgimenti e buone abitudini avrai un sistema non solo stabile, sicuro e performante, ma anche semplice e rapido da manutenere. Magari migliore di debian, magari peggiore: non è importante. Se si potesse stabilirlo così, a priori e con validità generale credo che molte distribuzioni, molti OS non avrebbero motivo d'esistere.

Quel che conta non è il mezzo, ma il fine.

----------

## neryo

@DarkAngel76 Ok ti ringrazio delle spiegazioni...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2005/03/14/fedora_makes_rapid_progress.html

Gentoo guadagna il 45.1% negli ultimi sei mesi al secondo posto.. ma in testa alla lista c'e' Fedora Core.  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Gentoo guadagna il 45.1% negli ultimi sei mesi al secondo posto.. ma in testa alla lista c'e' Fedora Core. 

 

Già, ma Fedora Core (new entry in quella classifica) raccoglie l'eredità di RH9 mentre Gentoo raccoglie solo il passaparola sulle sue virtù (o difetti, per accontentare kaosone  :Razz: ).

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Già, ma Fedora Core (new entry in quella classifica) raccoglie l'eredità di RH9 mentre Gentoo raccoglie solo il passaparola sulle sue virtù (o difetti, per accontentare kaosone ).

 

Si concordo pienamente.. Fedora sicuramente e' una soluzione economica a quelli che erano abituati ad usare la RedHat, pero' cmq diciamo che per server di piccole dimensioni tipo 1 serverino web di una azienda.. potrebbe essere una soluzione forse piu' ideale. Gentoo e' sicuramente piu' adatta a soluzioni maggiori dove ad esempio come ho detto precedentemente e' dedicare qualche macchina a lavori di testing e compilazione! Uhm potrebbe anche darsi che, chi utilizza server gentoo ha nella propria azienda macchine che compilano per le varie architetture e poi esportano tutto via NFS alle varie aziende su cui hanno installato i web server.. i modo da fare riferimento a dei distfile testati e aggiornati.  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Io sto provando gentoo nei miei serverini. Devo dire che installare tomcat con un emerge è veramente una figata.

Tuttavia rimane un problema, che non va dimenticato: il supporto ufficiale dei produttori. Anche perchè i device particolari in genere richiedono "drivers" che non sono così comuni (e vi assicuro che installare un driver di fibra ottica su una distro che non lo prevede non è il top della semplicità).

Inoltre, consideriamoci anche i vari SW: ad esempio tempo fa CheckPoint FW-1 (la versione 4) andata in segfault perchè non trovava un file che in RedHat c'era...  :Sad: 

----------

## n3mo

 *Quote:*   

> Fedora sicuramente e' una soluzione economica a quelli che erano abituati ad usare la RedHat, pero' cmq diciamo che per server di piccole dimensioni tipo 1 serverino web di una azienda.. potrebbe essere una soluzione forse piu' ideale.

 

Ridimmelo tra un anno quando non sarà più supportata e non saranno rilasciati gli aggiornamenti, e chi l'aveva installata dovrà piallare tutto e reinstallare  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ridimmelo tra un anno quando non sarà più supportata e non saranno rilasciati gli aggiornamenti, e chi l'aveva installata dovrà piallare tutto e reinstallare 

 

Gia' forse hai ragione.. ma sinceramente non ho capito bene di cosa di tratta in fondo il fatto che non e' piu' supportata (aggiornamenti).. ne sono all'oscuro! Cioe' quando esce la release nuova smettono di aggiornare quella vecchia?

----------

## cerri

Fedora non è adatta in un ambiente di produzione.

Gentoo dal canto suo ha un vantaggio non trascurabile: avere tutte le macchine, indipendentemente da quando sono "nate" alla stessa identica release... mica male  :Wink: 

----------

## n3mo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Fedora non ï¿½ adatta in un ambiente di produzione.
> 
> Gentoo dal canto suo ha un vantaggio non trascurabile: avere tutte le macchine, indipendentemente da quando sono "nate" alla stessa identica release... mica male 

 

Penso che in virtÃ¹ della sua flessibilitÃ , Gentoo semplifichi in parte il lavoro del sysadmin, da semplici firewall/NAT a server di posta con meccanismi di filtraggio spam e virus, ecc. ecc. . Tutti, indipendentemente da quando sono nati, 'coerenti', stÃ² con Cerri: un vantaggio non trascurabile.

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Dopo aver letto le 4 pagine del thread mi sento di portare in evidenza, a seguito della mia modesta esperienza di anni passati in mamma T...com come syadmin e security manager, la seguente considerazione personale ... o meglio IMHO.

Premesso che per le realtà aziendali fatte di grandi numeri contano solo le strategie commerciali di marketing verso i produttori S.O. HW e software applicativo, percui le scelte fatte non sempre seguono una logica di un cosidetto "buonsenso tecnologico".

Detto cio' come per il mio caso, non è detto che si possa avere la possibilità di poter sperimentare nuove soluzioni come l'utilizzo di soluzioni OpenSource su sistemi di produzione a larga scala.

Qui da noi ha trovato un discreto utilizzo l'uso di FreeBSD con un seguito di ottimi risultati, ma c'è anche se minima, la volontà di poter utilizzare anche soluzioni diversificate come Gentoo; sopratutto per quei servizi dove la sicurezza e primaria (vedi Gentoo con SELinux). 

Pertanto mi sento di dire pienamamente che le considerazioni che avete fatto finora e anche in parte anche quelle esposte da kaosone, sono sostanzialmente corrette, ma non mi sento di poter affermare che una soluzione risulti migliore invece dell'altra: questo è improponibile e riduttivo, in quanto bisogna sempre tener presente in termini di costi, prestazioni e affidabilità, il contesto a cui si riferisce la scelta da fare.  :Wink: 

CMQ : Gentoo a mio modesto avviso è un'ottima distro, con un potenziale di diffusione che è in continua crescita...... :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

 :Very Happy:  beh c'e' da dire che alcuni hanno fatto delle ottime osservazioni  :Very Happy: 

ora vi chiedo.. se poteste migliorare qualcosa di specifico a gentoo per l'uso server, cosa fareste?

p.s. visto che molti ancora non l'hanno capito, non dico che in OGNI caso sia meglio debian, ma qui ognuno capisce quello che vuole , vero shev?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

migliorie? impossibile  :Smile: 

scherzo  :Smile: 

io gradirei TANTO un ulteriore livello...

mi spiego meglio.

Vorrei una x86,una tilde x86 (dov'e' la tilde su osX  :Laughing: ) ,e una nuova categoria vs_x86 (very stable?)

chiaramente non a livello di woody (che e' proprio troppo conservativa).. ma che rimanesse un po' + indietro della attuale stable.  (indietro... e + testata)

Se poi penso al ottimo sistema di smascheramento che gentoo offre,questo porterebbe veramente ad avere il massimo a mio avviso. 

Cmq questa mancanza  non mi impedisce di installare a cuor sereno Gentoo sui server  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## shev

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> p.s. visto che molti ancora non l'hanno capito, non dico che in OGNI caso sia meglio debian, ma qui ognuno capisce quello che vuole , vero shev? 

 

Non in ogni caso, certo, non l'ho infatti mai detto. Sostenevi semplicemente che debian in ambito server è meglio di gentoo, addirittura dicevi "io su un server critico non metterei mai e poi mai gentoo, inoltre non e' proprio una distro da server [...]

di solito il sysadmin che deve lavorare non ha tempo di usare gentoo". Mi pare ti sia stato dimostrato che quella che era una tua opinione tale deve essere considerata, in quanto gentoo è adeguata ad un ambito server, è usata a livello professionale etc etc.

Il mio esempio sulle postazioni "chiosco" era da astrarre, come ho detto. Era per far capire che a volte con l'utilizzo, facendo studi seri e test di distribuzioni in ambienti reali si può scoprire che le proprie idee possono essere sbagliate, che ciò che si pensava può essere l'opposto di ciò che in realtà è. Nel mio caso, convinto che debian fosse oggettivamente più adatta di gentoo per implementare le specifiche datemi, mi sono dovuto ricredere: meglio gentoo. Da qui, l'invito a provare gentoo su un server, così che tu possa magari scoprire che effettivamente gentoo su un server ci sta benissimo. L'invito a non escludere una distribuzione per tuoi pregiudizi o convinzioni. Tutto qui. Non voleva assolutamente essere un voler allargare il tuo discorso dall'ambito server a quello generico, ma l'avevo anche detto: "Aggiungo alla discussione, un mio piccolo esempio, non proprio sull'uso gentoo lato server, ma può essere d'aiuto alla discussione se preso nel giusto modo"

Così come il resto del discorso, ripreso e confermato da Giangi: anche restando nel solo ambiente server, esistono esigenze tanto varie e specifiche che generalizzare non ha senso, sarebbe poco serio e professionale. Bisogna valutare specifiche e ambiente operativo di volta in volta, scegliendo poi la soluzione migliore per raggiungere l'obiettivo. Quindi escludere gentoo a priori, ritenendola non adatta in ambito server è sbagliato e poco professionale (così come il contrario, ritenerla perfetta per ogni situazione). Non ho mai voluto generalizzare il discorso, portandolo al di là dell'ambito server: non preoccuparti che ho ben capito il tuo discorso e i tuoi dubbi, sono meno tonto di quel che sembra  :Wink: 

Sul cosa migliorare... bhe, forse rendere ufficiali, parte della distribuzione utilissimi script e programmini di gestione/manutenzione usati spesso da molti e manutenuti/sviluppati da terzi e appassionati, con gli ovvi vantaggi che questo comporterebbe (supporto, standardizzazione, affidabilità etc).  Per il resto ci dovrei pensare, se mi viene in mente qualcosa te lo dico  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Vorrei una x86,una tilde x86 (dov'e' la tilde su osX ) ,e una nuova categoria vs_x86 (very stable?)

 

Non so se é stato abbandonato comunque ci sarebbe questo.

----------

## xchris

molto interessante...

ma a occhio mi sembra che ci sia una sola persona..

magari vedo un po' la ML

Grazie per il link!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma a occhio mi sembra che ci sia una sola persona..

 

Puoi sempre candarti come seconda persona  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

sembra che vada avanti...

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/glep/glep-0019.html

cmq intendono fare un altro portage tree e gestirla come una gentoo normale. (da una lettura superficiale)

Io avrei preferito 3 livelli in modo tale da smascherare alcune cose alla stable.

Cmq non mi lamento  :Smile: 

EDIT:ho letto male! si propone stable:x86 ad esempio...

----------

## cerri

Io la vedo come una brutta idea segmentare la gentoo in altre derivate.

La bellezza di gentoo stava proprio nel personalizzare la propria installazione come si desiderava: se si torna ad avere una gentoo per quello, una gentoo per quell'altro... che senso ha?

Preferirei invece l'idea di xchris: almeno non cambia nulla nella normale amministrazione (anche se sarebbe carino un tool di gestione centralizzato).

----------

## gutter

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Preferirei invece l'idea di xchris: almeno non cambia nulla nella normale amministrazione (anche se sarebbe carino un tool di gestione centralizzato).

 

Concordo anche io con l'idea di xchris.

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *shev wrote:*   

> Così come il resto del discorso, ripreso e confermato da Giangi: anche restando nel solo ambiente server, esistono esigenze tanto varie e specifiche che generalizzare non ha senso, sarebbe poco serio e professionale. Bisogna valutare specifiche e ambiente operativo di volta in volta, scegliendo poi la soluzione migliore per raggiungere l'obiettivo. Quindi escludere gentoo a priori, ritenendola non adatta in ambito server è sbagliato e poco professionale (così come il contrario, ritenerla perfetta per ogni situazione). Non ho mai voluto generalizzare il discorso, portandolo al di là dell'ambito server: non preoccuparti che ho ben capito il tuo discorso e i tuoi dubbi, sono meno tonto di quel che sembra 

 

Grazie shev vedo che il mio discorso prolisso è stato capito .......

----------

## Apetrini

Per la mia personale esperienza, che si traduce in 3-4 diciamo "serverini" mi sono trovato benissimo solo con gentoo. Ha una potenzialità notevole combinata ad una flessibilità da paura...e devo ammettere che è molto facile da amministrare/gestire se fossi stato con qualche altra distro mi sarei incasinato a morte....

Piu vado avanti e piu sono convinto che always gentoo...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Bene visto che sono intervenuto tutti in questo forum intervengo pure io:

7 anni di esperienza con i sistemi Operativi Unix like:

- RedHat

- Mandrake

- Debian e in contemporanea BSD

- Gentoo

Bene posso tranquillamente affermare queste cose: (citando frasi già dette)

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Dopo anni di Debian dico: Gentoo è più flessibile, Gentoo è più pulita, Gentoo è più stabile nel tempo, Gentoo è più rapida da amministrare, Gentoo è meglio supportata, Gentoo è meglio documentata, Gentoo è meglio curata dai developer, Gentoo è meglio .

 

Bene non ho dei grossi numeri come server On-Line da poter citare, però ho esperienza su Cluster per calcolo parallelo (Openmosix e anche un pochino architetture beoWulf); una architettura HA per un piccolo ISP locale con un WebDirector utilizzando il progetto di LinuxVirtualServer, qualche proxy installato e qualche file/printer server con SAMBA... Comunque quello che posso dire è che da quasi 3 anni lavoro con Gentoo e ne sono molto contento, il problema non si pone per quello che riguarda l'amministrazione, anche perchè a volte bastano dei buoni e forse meno eleganti script di shell per risolvere il tutto, e comunque il mio problema + grosso come è stato accennato è nell'assicurare che funzionino correttamente tutti... inoltre se riferite al tempo, beh tenete presente che per ragioni economiche 8 ore alla settimana per 5 giorni svolgo l'umile lavoro di operaio metalmeccanico; quindi non sono sicuramente al momento l'esempio + valido di sysadmin... ma questa è un'altra storia....

Cito anche questa frase perchè la sento vicina a me e concordo a pieno su quello esposto:

 *[PHT]Giangi wrote:*   

> Dopo aver letto le 4 pagine del thread mi sento di portare in evidenza, a seguito della mia modesta esperienza di anni passati in mamma T...com come syadmin e security manager, la seguente considerazione personale ... o meglio IMHO.
> 
> Premesso che per le realtà aziendali fatte di grandi numeri contano solo le strategie commerciali di marketing verso i produttori S.O. HW e software applicativo, percui le scelte fatte non sempre seguono una logica di un cosidetto "buonsenso tecnologico".
> 
> Detto cio' come per il mio caso, non è detto che si possa avere la possibilità di poter sperimentare nuove soluzioni come l'utilizzo di soluzioni OpenSource su sistemi di produzione a larga scala.
> ...

 

Infatti ritengo che per un buon Consulente IT prendere come base di studi Gentoo ti apra la mente e le prospettive per poter potenziare la propria conoscenza, comunque è necessario osservare le altre realtà per poter proporre soluzioni ibride o mistre che possono adattarsi al cliente.

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

